# Downtown Montreal, PQ - English Game?



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2004)

I've been itching to play in a realspace game for a while, and since I live in Montreal now I guess it's time to put out my feelers here.

I live downtown and would hope to play in a game that's not going to require a great deal of travel since I don't have a car.  I'd be looking for a group that enjoys playing but is still casual.  Two or so times per month (I'm occasionally out of town on weekends) would work the best, in an ongoing campaign (tired of campaigns which start then die).

I'm really looking for people who play in English, since my french is poor at best.

I want to play!


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Dec 11, 2004)

*Montreal gaming*

Hi there.  Being a student and a new parent, and playing with a waiter whose schedule changes from week to week, my gaming schedule is somewhat...erratic.  Actually, we need more players, but until we can work out a stable time from week to week there's no sense in trying to find anyone.  Maybe next year...

However, there seems to be a fairly lively gaming community in Montreal, although I've just scratched the surface myself.  You could try the McGill university gamer's guild: 

http://ssmu.mcgill.ca/gamers/gamers_guild_home.html

They can probably hook you up with likely gaming groups.  Make sure you get an idea of what the group is interested in before you join up.  Some of the folks there run moderately eccentric campaigns and if what you want is "normal" D&D, you might have to shop around a bit.  They also might be able to hook you up with the local Living Greyhawk community, if that's your cup of tea.  You might find a good gaming group through those connections, too.  There are also a few gaming stores around town that you could perhaps post "game wanted" notices.

Try:

Valet D'coeur (www.levalet.com), which is near the Mount Royal metro station on St. Denis.  They also have, IMO, the best selection of miniatures in the city.

Librarie Donjon, which has two locations: at 1312 Maisonneuve E (Beaudry metro), and up at 10810 Lajeunesse (Henri-Bourassa metro).

Good luck!


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 26, 2005)

Bumping this back to the top, cause I'm still looking.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2005)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2005)

wanna play....?


----------

